# Has any one heard of.....



## blueberry yumyum (Mar 25, 2006)

Has anyone heard of babydro I'm not sure if ist a real name.
Can Hydro seeds grow in the soil.

Thanks,


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 25, 2006)

whats up blueberry yumyum. sorry never seen the strain babydro. to answer your other question to my knowledge there are no such thing as hydro seeds. seeds are seeds and can be grown in soil or hydro.


----------

